# Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114 - part 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Johannes Brahms, Trio in A minor op.114, Martin Fröst clarinet, Clemens Hagen cello, Leif Ove Andsnes piano, International Chamber Music Festival, ICMF 2010

team of stars in this one take video. Very good sound and performance.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This is even bether. The clarinet sounds much bether here

*Brahms Clarinet Trio, Olivier Patey, François Salque, Bertrand Chamayou*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Han Kim, age of 17, plays Brahms Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A Minor, Op.114 with cellist Li-Wei Qin and pianist Jong Hwa Park at Ensemble OPUS concert on September 1st 2013, IBK chamber hall, Seoul Arts Center.*

Another great full length performance with young talents.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Michele Zukovsky, clarinet
John Walz, cello
Gavin Martin, piano*

I have to present this as well. Love the cello! Fine sound.


----------

